# Blackwood, NJ - Max, M 2y, Friendly



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yesterday at 05:34 PM 
Reply with quote #1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Sherry 
Date: July 13, 2009 11:06:11 AM MDT
To: [email protected]
Subject: JAKE * 2 YR OLD Male Shephard South Jersey


Canine Rescue Contact; [email protected]
Camden County Animal Shelter
Blackwood NJ

Jake;
Male shephard
Stray from local area
Stray time up 7/16/09
2 yrs old 95 lb
Passed his temp test easily. Little bit shy but he is in a noisy shelter.
Did Ok with other dogs..seemed in-different around the cats.
Loves to run and play. Loves toys. Saw no aggression. Keeps his kennel very clean.
Older kids due to his size and energy level
Very handsome dog. Very friendly

If anyone has room for this boy, please contact me asap
Thanks, Sherry [email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Blackwood,NJ-2yM-Friendly Max*

Sampson also at this shelter:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1139029&page=0#Post1139029


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Blackwood,NJ-2yM-Friendly Max*

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Blackwood,NJ-2yM-Friendly Max*

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Blackwood,NJ-2yM-Friendly Max*

Bump


........getting lonely on these two NJ dog's threads.........


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Blackwood,NJ-2yM-Friendly Max*

I was told by Sherry Jake was adopted.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

